# Celebrity big brother



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone still watch this stuff?

I'm with my daughter at my parent's this weekend, so I don't have a choice but to watch it.

I read that Katie Hopkins is in it, which makes me instantly want to avoid it. Just about to start and see if she is in.

Anyone else get in to it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I do like Emma Willis though.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

She tweeted that shes not going in. So did Katie Price.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> She tweeted that shes not going in. So did Katie Price.


MMM.

I thought it was her voice in the hints they gave at the start.

Thought I recognised Dynamo's voice too.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

They have finally managed to get Jim Davidson in!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jim Davidson has tuned into Paul O'Grady.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Never liked this drivel


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I do like Emma Willis though.


Yep, me too :thumb:

Wife watches it, so Im in the same room on the web and finishing up the Christmas beer!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Never really liked it. And just watched 10 mins so far and dappy from ndubz is in it. Thats straight away made my decision to watch it easy. I cannot stand him. Such an annoying ****. Wont be watching anymore.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Utter crap.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

no idea who she is, but she has massive walbs


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They are making an effort with good looking women. 

I think the mute button will be needed though.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

That guy is irritating me already.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They are all that big celebrities they need name tags.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

That jasmin is rather nice I must admit.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jammy J said:


> That guy is irritating me already.


Which one lol?!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Which one lol?!


The one from Made in Chelsea. Young posh twa t


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I do like Emma Willis though.


+1 gorgeous


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Oooh I like Luisa. Beauty and brains.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> The one from Made in Chelsea. Young posh twa t


From Made In Chelsea. Says it all, made money from being a ***.



Jammy J said:


> Oooh I like Louisa. Beauty and brains.


Full name?


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Zissman. The quine was in The Apprentice. Made it to the final.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

im sure dappy had a few bongs before he went in, eyes were red and he looked very paranoid :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Drunk on the first night and boobs out already. 

Still at my parents house and having to watch this.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Where has the vomit smiley gone?
If peeps stopped watching this purile poop it would vanish from the airwaves.... hopefully.

If only it could be 'Max Headroom'd then we might be able to get rid of the audience as well -


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Drunk on the first night and boobs out already.
> 
> Still at my parents house and having to watch this.


No surprises there then.

Haha who you fooling. I think you quite like watching it. Bet you'll carry on when you get home. I missed tonight, not long in..


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Evander Holyfield? Must have blown his money. Looks like a fish out of water!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

GarveyVW said:


> Evander Holyfield? Must have blown his money. Looks like a fish out of water!


He was declared bankrupt not long ago. Tried making some money doing "An evening with" tour in uk over the summer which I don't think was a roaring success (tickets were selling on groupon for about £15).

Even if it was a success, I'm guessing child support for his 11 kids ain't cheap :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I hate big brother , but a black boxer in with him Davidson could be interesting lol


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Drunk on the first night and boobs out already.
> 
> Still at my parents house and having to watch this.


Quite a nice boob might I add :lol:..

Found this aswell thought it was quite funny. Relates to dappy http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...y-Previously-Dissed-Show-As-The-Kiss-Of-Death


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/celebrity-big-brother-boobs-jasmine-2989519


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Quite a nice boob might I add :lol:..
> 
> Found this aswell thought it was quite funny. Relates to dappy http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...y-Previously-Dissed-Show-As-The-Kiss-Of-Death


Everyone knows what he said was true.

You only ever get celebrities who are past it and desperate, or relative unknowns wanting to be famous.

I had to Google who many of them were.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes it is. But the fact he said it and now he is on big brother is quite funny.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Holyfield is the only star in there for me..
Love to see him KO Davidson like he did Tyson :lol:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> That jasmin is rather nice I must admit.


You should watch a certain 'tape' that is being watched big time on the net then.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

GarveyVW said:


> You should watch a certain 'tape' that is being watched big time on the net then.


Allready have :lol::thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Never liked this drivel


with you on that one.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Allready have :lol::thumb:


She does have some talent :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Liking her long leather gloves on one of the 3 "sextapes" I watched


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll bump this as not starting a new thread. 

Watching BB now. What a bunch of mentally unstable people. 

Gary, Leslie and Frenchy all have a screw loose. It's disturbing/quite funny/worrying watching them.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

my girlfriend loves it have to watch it every night and the normal one when it was on


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Wingnuts said:


> my girlfriend loves it have to watch it every night and the normal one when it was on


I did watch the first few series when it started. It was amusing at the start when nobody knew what was going on.

I don't bother with it much and didn't watch any of the last series.

This celebrity series now is just a bunch of nutters.

Kellie(Frank Maloney) isn't right either. He was squaring up to Leslie and having a go at him for being a "queen".

I found it hard to believe when I read Frank Maloney was now a women. His behaviour tonight makes me wonder of it isn't just an act.

Audley Harrison squaring up to James tonight. He's maybe not a world class boxer, but I'd still not want one on the chin from him.

There is too much testosterone flying about and there is going to be a fight.

All these celebs and the the most normal person is the women from benefits street who has been slated previously.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I did watch the first few series when it started. It was amusing at the start when nobody knew what was going on.
> 
> I don't bother with it much and didn't watch any of the last series.
> 
> ...


Who Dee? Yeah i like her, hope she wins.


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm ashamed to say it but I quite like CBB :/
Gary gets me hysterical!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Who Dee? Yeah i like her, hope she wins.


That's her.

She isn't a daft women actually. She has come across very normal and level headed.



Raj24v said:


> I'm ashamed to say it but I quite like CBB :/
> Gary gets me hysterical!!


I've watched a few episodes and found it quite funny this year. All the Yanks are all a bit messed up.

The ventriloquist puppets tonight was funny. George controlling Gary had me laughing out loud.

I know it was a knock off from this.. 



 but it was funny.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Do people really watch this rubbish ?


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, its total crap.. but make em suffer more, no food..press ups, waterboarding is good viewing !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Do people really watch this rubbish ?


A bit like the other thread about DW's user figures, although people think figures are down, they are actually up.

2.5-3x(depending on what viewing figures you use) as many people watched CBB than watched the Man Utd game yesterday.

Everybody on the internet apparently watched the game and seen how bad Man Utd were. Nobody admitted to watching CBB.

A lot of closet fans out there.

There is a few celebs that we all have an interest in. I can admit that I occasionally watch the program.

I wouldn't go out my way to watch it, but I've never understood why so many people bash CBB and other programs like Top Gear, then either still watch it, or watch other programmes that are equally as bad.

Never understood the amount of people that dedicate their lives to watching loads of the American tv programmes that are rotten. Spend countless hours on netflicks, satellite channels or have all weekend to watch 10 hour box sets.

Each to their own as they say.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Do people really watch this rubbish ?


Apparently so, must be the Jeremy Kyle crowd after their post jobcentre nap.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> Apparently so, must be the Jeremy Kyle crowd after their post jobcentre nap.


Why does it cause people offence?

Is there any need to insult the people you assume watch the show?

I just don't get how people would feel the need to do that. In your effort the belittle people for watching it, it makes you sound worse than the people who you assume watch it.

Isn't that what people of Jeremy Kyle do, just throw about needless insults?

I'm sure millions of people have watched and enjoyed Gary Busey films, most of this site seemed to tune into Benefits street, watch boxing, strictly come dancing fans and so on.

They tune it to watch scripted chat shows to hear what these people have to say.

I've no idea when they get put in a house it suddenly becomes wrong to watch.

How many channels is there on TV these days?

Yet loads of people still tune in and even the ones who don't, still feel the need to comment and pay some attention.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It was an attempt at humour but apparently i can't do that these days.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> It was an attempt at humour but apparently i can't do that these days.


Seems your not allowed an opinion without justifying it :lol:

Purely my own personal opinion and not that of the forum LOL


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Personally i have never watched it and can't stand it. There is someone on it from the benefit street program, says it all to me when these folk are now classed as a celebrity :wall:


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

Utter and complete rubbish, that s all i can add !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Seems your not allowed an opinion without justifying it :lol:
> 
> Purely my own personal opinion and not that of the forum LOL


What's an opinion without substance?

Most people seem to have to conform to what they think is the case, or purely read magazines to get "their" opinion.

It would be good to hear why people have the opinions they have rather than making sly little digs.

Loads of people throw insults at people who choose to watch the programme. I find it laughable and immature.

It's a tv programme and people have choice.

As I say, it's amazing that people have no interest still need to get involved in a negative manner.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I said similar to my sister in law and she was fine about it LOL (She like's it), I cant explain my hate for the program i just do, nothing personal 

A bit like others in the thread


Derekh929 said:


> Never liked this drivel





cole_exclusiv said:


> Utter crap.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Why do i make little digs?
Because to me, all reality programmes are rubbish, designed to attract the easily led and those with nothing better to do than vegetate on a sofa watching banal rubbish.
See Jeremy Kyle for example, it's the biggest load of banal excrement on tv designed for stupid people to appear on it for the edification of those who have no imagination.

It seems that more and more of these type of programmes are being created which is why i don't watch much tv anymore.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Shaun said:


> I said similar to my sister in law and she was fine about it LOL (She like's it), I cant explain my hate for the program i just do, nothing personal
> 
> A bit like others in the thread


I read it and I don't have an issue with it either. They didn't throw insults (or be humorous) they just said they don't like it.

I don't like a lot of tv. I barely watch much at all. She's bored me to death watching the Great British Bake off, Masterchef and countless other cooking programmes that have no interest to me.

Cooking programmes seem to be the in thing these days. I find them quite tedious, but I wouldn't insult someone for watching.

Reading what other people post on other sites, it seems to be a class thing. People seem to think they are above watching CBB, but then lower themselves by throwing insults you expect from knuckle-draggers.

It seems to me other people are too obsessed how people will perceive them for watching "lowlife" tv.

I'm not embarrassed to admit I watch it sometimes. Am I a lowlife, no I'm not.

I'm just not influenced by factors that have nothing to do with if I should like a tv show or not, or influence where I should shop or how I should behave.

Never understood why CBB is frowned upon, yet I'm a celebrity get me out of here has some on the highest viewing figures on TV. Similar idea and celebrates often of a similar standing.

The viewing figures for the show got as high as 15% of the total TV viewing audience.

DW has a varying range of ages and types on here, so there is a lot of people here tuning in. Just their fear of being stereotyped makes them feel ashamed to say they enjoyed it.

I find it sad that too many people are obsessed about class and other people's perception of them, that it can dictate to them that they need to(or pretend to) build up a strong dislike for a tv programme.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

TV is filled with such rubbish that the only thing i even bother with now is MotoGP and WSBK, i hardly watched Top Gear the last time it was on. If people want to watch stultifying programmes that's their choice.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> Why do i make little digs?
> Because to me, all reality programmes are rubbish, designed to attract the easily led and those with nothing better to do than vegetate on a sofa watching banal rubbish.
> See Jeremy Kyle for example, it's the biggest load of banal excrement on tv designed for stupid people to appear on it for the edification of those who have no imagination.
> 
> It seems that more and more of these type of programmes are being created which is why i don't watch much tv anymore.


What does Celebrity big brother have in common with Jeremy Kyle?

Jeremy Kyle is a show I detest. They pull in people with such deep rooted and sad personal problems to play out in front of a tv audience.

That to me is about as low as you can sink.

I don't tune in to get some satisfaction that my life isn't as bad as their's or to laugh at them. I just cringe watching it.

Celebrity big brother has countless people I've grown up with and enjoyed on the TV. People that I have a general interest in.

Sometimes it can be quite interesting watching CBB. Yes sometimes I turn over too.

I like boxing so Audley Harrison interests me. As did Evander Hollyfield last season. I used to hate Frank Maloney when he was a promoter. I do feel him living out his new life is wrong on tv.

You've only got about 15 celebrities, yes I know that is pushing it a bit far with some, but they are doing no wrong.

It's just a bit of banter that can at times be fun to watch.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Like i said, if people want to watch things like CBB then that is up to them but to me it's bubblegum telly(remember the phrase bubblegum pop? ) and i'm voicing my opinion of it. Lots of people like reality tv, my other half and her two daughters watch nearly every reality show going, from CBB to come dine with me, IACGMOOH to teen mom, dog the bounty hunter to...you can see where this is going. I don't stop them watching them but i wont withhold my opinion of them eithe.


----------

